# Interesting new wine toy - the WinePod???



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ill have to put this on the list after the microcontrolled humidor  :

http://www.gizmag.com/go/6109/

The WinePod micro winery kitchen appliance

September 5, 2006 Man has been making wine for more than 10,000 years but never has it been this easy. The WinePod is a new domestic device for artisan winemaking - a micro winery just being readied for launch and seeking international distributors and we see this as a winner because it is just sooooo sophisticated. The insulated, self-cleaning, fully computerised, three foot tall, metallic urn-shaped appliance includes everything required to make 75 litres of the wine of your choice and is above all, easy to use. It wirelessly connects to your PC/Mac, which monitors Brix, pH and temperature to keep things happening exactly as they should and the WineCoach software mentors you through the wine-making process to obtain the best results for the particular variety of grapes you choose.


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

That is too cool. I want one of those.

Scott


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Look all great ideas...I forsee that this item will be used for the forces of evil.
.
.
.
.
.
Where do I get one??????

KASR


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

We dont need no fancy, smancy toy to make wine in arkansas.



Really a neat idea. May do one for Christmas.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> We dont need no fancy, smancy toy to make wine in arkansas.


No, for Arkansas wine all you need is some corn, a still and a mason jar to drink it from.


----------

